# Other Languages > jQuery >  Finding Controls inside row with rowindex

## bharanidharanit

Hi,
How to find control inside row of selected rowindex. Here when i select first row, class must be toggled with tat row only.


```
     $("td.Normal").hide();
     $("td.Edit").show
```



```
<table>
	<tr>
		<td class="Normal">1</td>
		<td class="Edit">
			<input type="text" value="1" >
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td class="Normal">2</td>
		<td class="Edit">
			<input type="text" value="2" >
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```

----------


## szlamany

I usually .addClass and .removeClass so that I'm "selecting" the dom-elements of the row I want...

Are you really trying to hide and show the row?

----------

